# What happened to Private Label?



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Stick it up on your wall or something...Private Label probably doesn't exist anymore except for circa boards.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I haven't seen anything on Private Label in at least 5yrs...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

lol a private label was my first board. 

#1. its a private label
#2. its 10 years old

= it aint worth shit

hang it on a wall, store it in a garage, whatever, just dont get pissed off when you go to trade it in if they offer you $10 for it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah keep it for sentimental value.


----------



## Sublime81 (Jan 18, 2019)

I got a 1997 155 private label and I am 37 just getting back into it as well want my 3 kids to love the hill as I did private label was a great board made in Austria quality


----------

